# Sicherheitswort programmieren Beispiel



## aklender (3. Nov 2010)

Hallo.

ihr kennt das doch wenn Ihr ein Formular ausfüllen müsst, das eine Sicherheitsüberprüfung per Random Code erscheint, wie nennt man dies?

Oder gibt es ein Beispiel das ich mir anschauen könnte?

Grüße aK


----------



## y0dA (3. Nov 2010)

Du meinst wohl "Captcha" ?

zb.:
http://www.google.at/url?sa=t&sourc...sg=AFQjCNHQ0IEV2CiCfmwJLwJrZjm06XEUeg&cad=rja

JCaptcha -


----------



## Geeeee (3. Nov 2010)

Captcha nennt man das. (Bietet sich auch gut als Suchmaschinensuchwort an)
Da stehen meist jedoch einfache Implementierung / Lesbarkeit <> Sicherheit durch automatisches Auslesen im proportionalen Verhältnis.


----------

